# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Γκρι με κοκκινο λαιμο,τι πουλι ειναι;

## Steliosan

Τωρα τελευταια βλεπω ενα πουλακι σε μεγεθος καναρινιου και ειναι γκρι ανοιχτο με λαιμο κοκκινο αλλα οταν λεμε κοκκινο εννοουμε κοκκινο δεν ειναι κοκκινολαιμης καμια σχεση και ειναι ωδικο.Εχω ψαξει παντου αλλα δεν βρηκα καποια φωτογραφια η περιγραφη ειναι οπως ακριβως το λεω,μηπως μ​πορειτε να βοηθησετε;

----------


## παραλιας

Κ εγώ κοκκινολαίμης θα έλεγα αλλά είπες δεν είναι.....

----------


## panos70

εννοεις αυτο;

----------


## johnakos32

Μήπως φανετο αρσενικό Στέλιο?

----------


## alexakos35

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον johnakos32. Αλλιώς μπορει να είναι Μεξικάνικη καρδερίνα (καρποντακος).

----------


## jk21

το φανετο ειναι στο στηθος κοκκινο κυριως 

για καρμποντακο το κοβω .Εχω ακουσει οτι κυκλοφορουν ελευθεροι και εχουν αναπαραχθει ,οπως και οι δαχτυλιδολαιμηδες παπαγαλοι αν και εκτος φυσικου περιβαλλοντος

----------


## Efthimis98

Μήπως εννοείς κάτι τέτοιο; Αν και δεν νομίζω γιατί συναντάται κυρίως στην Αμερική .... ! Μετά είναι μάλλον καρποντάκος!!  :winky:

----------


## Steliosan

Εινα καπως παιδια ετσι αλλα το στηθος του ειναι γεματο με κοκκινο και ειναι ολο γκρι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μήπως είναι ροδόσπιζα;

----------


## Steliosan

Μπα δεν θα το ελεγα κλεινω περισσοτερο στην δευτερη φωτο που ποσταρα απλως ειναι γεματο το χρωμα και οχι διαχωρισμενο.

----------


## jk21

καρμποντακος αρσενικος πρεπει να  ειναι που δεν εχει βαφει στο στηθος ακομα και υπαρχουν και ηδη που εκει δεν βαφουν ,αλλα με προβληματιζει που ειναι μονο σε λαιμο και οχι στο κεφαλι

----------


## Steliosan

μακαρι να ειχα το τηλ.μου να τραβουσα εστω και απο μακρια αλλα δυστηχως το εχω χασει και εκει που παω δεν μπορω να κουβαλαω την φωτογραφικη.Τελος παντων ας πουμε οτι ειναι καρποντακος.Ευχαριστω σας.

----------


## mitsman

Φανέτο Στελλαρα μου!

----------


## Steliosan

Ωραιο το φανετο Μητσαρα και γ...ω τα πουλια αλλα δεν θα μπω σε πειρασμο τα προτιμω εκει εξω. :winky:

----------


## malvinamalvina

εχεις δικιο στελαρα το καθε πουλι εχει το μερος του

----------


## Gardelius

Στέλιο, πανέμορφα πραγματικά 

*Φανέτα και φυτά*

----------


## mitsman

Νομιζα οτι ψαχναμε να βρουμε τι πουλι ειναι αυτο που ειδες.... μαλλον κατι δεν καταλαβα!

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη το φανετο κοκκινιζει στο στηθος 




και ο Στελιος μιλα για λαιμο 

εγω υποπτευομαι παντως κατι τετοιο

----------


## antonisveria

να το ρωτησουμε τι τρωει και κοκκινιζει τοσο ωραια.....πανεμορφο πουλι

----------


## jk21

πχ 

καρποντακος σε σουμακ

*Αυγοτροφή χωρίς ψήσιμο ,για καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα ( red factor canaries )*



το rumex αλλα και αλλα για το φανετο 

*Φανέτα και φυτά*

----------

